
Show HN: Extended Isolation Forest for anomaly detection - mgckind
https://github.com/sahandha/eif
======
Macuyiko
Very nice. Does this also solve the original drawback of IF of not being able
to handle categorical values? You could create dummy vars but this would lead
to somewhat biased results using the standard orthogonal splits. Would EIF
work better here?

~~~
mgckind
Thanks! We were concerned about continuous variables. For categorical values
there might be some improvement although it might require extra attention not
to be bias due to the dynamic range or cardinality of the values.

~~~
Macuyiko
That makes sense, thanks!

